# Satin/Eggshell Paint?



## SuperiorPaintin (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, Can you guys please help....
People are saying that you can't touch up satin or eggshell because it comes out a different tone, Is this true??? Please help!!!


----------



## GEB7678 (Dec 17, 2005)

I've never had that experience, unless your dealing with a cheap paint. As long as the prep work is done, the surface is clean, and the method of application is the same then the finish should blend like it was never touched to begin with.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I think what you're hearing about is a difference in sheen. Often times touching up walls with low sheen products can cause flashing, or a difference in the sheen level of the paint. Usually when I see this problem its because a patch wasn't primed and the hold out of the paint is different in that area causing a sheen difference. If that happens, re-prime with a good sealing primer and then touch up....all should be good then.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

GEB7678 said:


> the method of application is the same then the finish


That is the key. method of application needs to be the same. I've had the best luck in matching sheen levels using a small lambswool or mohair roller, like this one.


----------



## SuperiorPaintin (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks! You guys are very helpful!!!:cheesygri


----------



## GEB7678 (Dec 17, 2005)

AAPaint said:


> that area causing a sheen difference. If that happens, re-prime with a good sealing primer and then touch up....


good point on the primer


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

SuperiorPaintin said:


> Hey, Can you guys please help....
> People are saying that you can't touch up satin or eggshell because it comes out a different tone, Is this true??? Please help!!!


The best help I can give to is:
Stop listening to those people (people who are saying that you can't touch up satin or eggshell)
Listen to these people (ContractorTalk)

Oh and I've never had a sheen/flashing problem touching up eggshell or satin
Unless it's going over a joint compound patch, in which case I spot prime first
...but again, that's not really a problem, just proper prep


----------



## benjmo (Jan 25, 2006)

I had a customer today asking the same questions ..He bought a QT of eggshell to touch up a job he did last year,,Same paint same exact color ..He came back saying that the egshell I sold him was wrong.. that I sold him flat..even thought the can he had in his hand was eggshell..LOL After some questions ...He finally admitted he didn't primer before he painted.. I told him that was his problem..he didnt belive me and wanted to call Ben Moore to complian about the paint and wanted a refund for his quart.. I gave him the phone and dialed the number after a bit he hung up and went home .grumbling something about... i should have primered ...LOL


----------

